# EN: Comment un enfant peut-il s'enfuir alors que sa chambre est au troisième étage ?



## Sakusaku

Hello !
J'aimerais savoir si l'emploie de " while " est bon dans cette phrase ?

"Comment un enfant peut s'enfuir *alors que* sa chambre est au troisiéme étage ?"
"How a child can run away *while* his room is on the third flat ?"

Je ne suis même pas sûre que ma phrase soit de l'anglais correct enfin bon ;__;.


----------



## Schmorgluck

La position de "can" pose problem ( plutôt "How can a child run away...") mais l'emploi de "while" est correct. La phrase en français fait souci, ceci dit : "Comment un enfant peut*-il* s'enfuir..."


----------



## Sakusaku

Même mon français n'est pas correct ! xD Merci en tout cas ça me rassure ! ^^


----------



## jann

En fait, je mettrais plutôt _when_ à la place de _while_.  

P.S. _third *floor*_ (mais le 3e étage correspond au _4th floor _en anglais américain ou canadien, parce qu'on ne compte pas les étages de la même façon en Amérique du nord)


----------



## Sakusaku

Ah oui ca peut même le faire en français avec " quand " ^^'
Merci en tout cas  Je ne savais pas pour les étages.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Pour revenir à la question d'origine...

"How a child can run away *when* his room is on the third floor?"

_While_, essentiellement, signifie "_pendant que_", ce qui donnerait un drôle d'effet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sakusaku said:


> Ah oui ca peut même le faire en français avec " quand "


Effectivement, mais il faut savoir que dans ce sens concessif, _when/quand_ est beaucoup plus fréquent en anglais qu'en français.


----------



## pieanne

Schmorgluck said:


> La position de "can" pose problem ( plutôt "How can a child run away...") mais l'emploi de "while" est correct. La phrase en français fait souci, ceci dit : "Comment un enfant peut*-il* s'enfuir..."


 Les deux phrases sont correctes s'il y a devant quelque chose du style: "I don't know..." "je ne sais pas..."


----------



## Keith Bradford

Pardon, "How a child can run away *while* his room is on the third floor?" n'est pas correct.  Cela signifie : "Comment un enfant peut s'enfuir *pendant que* sa chambre est au troisiéme étage ?"  

Ce qui me donne l'impression à moi que cette chambre se déplace d'étage en étage et que l'enfant doit profiter du moment où elle est au rez-de chaussée, afin de s'enfuir.


----------



## pieanne

Keith Bradford said:


> Pardon, "How a child can run away *while* his room is on the third floor?" n'est pas correct. Cela signifie : "Comment un enfant peut s'enfuir *pendant que* sa chambre est au troisiéme étage ?"
> 
> Ce qui me donne l'impression à moi que cette chambre se déplace d'étage en étage et que l'enfant doit profiter du moment où elle est au rez-de chaussée, afin de s'enfuir.


----------



## Cronos Dage

Mon avis, c'est comme translation:

"Comment un enfant peut s'enfuir *à la même temps* sa chambre est au troisiéme étage ?"
"How a child can run away while his room is on the third flat ?"


----------



## C-GTSR

Sakusaku said:


> Hello !
> J'aimerais savoir si l'emploie de " while " est bon dans cette phrase ?
> 
> "Comment un enfant peut s'enfuir *alors que* sa chambre est au troisiéme étage ?"
> "How a child can run away *while* his room is on the third flat ?"
> 
> Je ne suis même pas sûre que ma phrase soit de l'anglais correct enfin bon ;__;.



Bonjour!

Je traduirais ta phrase comme ceci:

"How *can a child* run away *when* his room is *located* on the third *floor*?"



L'inversion des segments "a child" et "can" ici aiderait la structure de la phrase.


L'ajout du terme "located" vient situer l'utilisation du mot "when" dans ta phrase.


Le mot "floor" serait plus approprié à ta phrase. Le mot "flat" est bon mais son utilisation est restreinte à l'Angleterre. En Amérique du Nord, le mot "flat" est utilisé par certaines personnes mais il s'agit d'une minorité. Il a ainsi d'autres significations.

J'espère que ceci aura été utile!

Sincèrement,
C-GTSR


----------



## Keith Bradford

Je suis d'accord avec C-GTSR dans tout ce qu'il dit, sauf cette histoire de _*located*_.  Il n'est pas du tout nécessaire de rajouter _located, situated_, etc en anglais ; le mot *on* peut (comme n'importe quelle préposition) faire le travail tout seul, surtout dans le langage parlé.


----------



## Sakusaku

C'est noté ! ><" Merci encore pour vos commentaires très utiles ! :')


----------

